

Watch This Author Use A Google Document To Write And Edit A Book In Real-Time - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/18/watch-this-author-use-a-google-document-to-write-and-edit-a-book-in-real-time/

======
s_henry_paulson
Very interesting concept, and it looks like she's taking readers opinions as
well, allowing anyone to actually influence the content of the book.

